# 30% Rabatt auf unser ADVANTA Sortiment



## David von Angling Direct (14. März 2022)

Advanta heißt die britische Eigenmarke von uns! Der Clou: Wir bieten dir Produkte zu einem außergewöhnlichen Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis an. Dabei umfasst das Advanta Sortiment eine Vielzahl von relevanten Produkten von Rute, über Stuhl bis zur Liege ist alles dabei. Im Rahmen unseres Venlo-Openings setzen wir jetzt so richtig einen drauf und gewähren euch für kurze Zeit einen dicken Rabatt von sagenhaften 30% auf das gesamte Advanta-Sortiment. Na, ist das was? Hier gehts direkt zum Shop:





						Advanta | Angelausrüstung  | Karpfenruten | Stühle | Bivvies | Kescher
					

Advanta Angelzubehör gibt es exklusiv nur bei Angling Direct. Wir haben eine große Auswahl an Angelzubehör für alle Angeldisziplinen, darunger Angelliegen, Angelstühle, Angelruten und Rollen und vieles mehr. Unser Preis-Checker garantiert bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Kostenlose Lieferung...




					www.anglingdirect.de
				



P.S.: Aktuell verschicken wir jede Bestellung ohne Versandkosten!


----------

